# Drug Store Beetle?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Drugstore beetle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I had to look that up----according to that link--they ,most likely,came into your home in bird seed or grain---and that ridding the house of old food stuffs and feeds might be all that is needed---We have some members with exterminating experience--one will be along soon,


----------



## StanD (May 5, 2015)

When I found the holes in the bait I put the tray in a baggie to show an exterminator when we hire one. I looked at the baggie yesterday and the beetles I saw in the tray, that I assumed were dead, were walking around inside the baggie.

We did fog yesterday and I saw a few bodies and a few walking around the floor in the bathroom. 
My daughter set them off and then left. She forgot something in the house and came back in, she says, 30 seconds after she left. (crazy kid) She said the can were not dispensing any more but she could tell that something had come out.

Used this: http://www.lowes.com/pd_47139-316-H...er&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=bug+fogger&facetInfo=


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I ruined a $20 pot of chili with them critters once. They had hatched, lived and died in a large tin of chili powder that had been in the cupboard too long. All the chili powder had been consumed but there was plenty of beetle cadavers and I dumped the lot of them in the pot before I knew what had transpired. It was one of the saddest moments of my life. Right up there with finding out about Santa Clause.


----------

